# I got a Marimo moss ball today!



## RackinRocky (Feb 11, 2012)

Couldn't believe it--Petsmart for $7.99. Its between the size of a ping pong ball and a baseball! I expected it to be MUCH more expensive. They only had two left, so I took the one that was more round. Its very green and healthy looking. Its obviously real, as it looks just like the real ones you can Google, and it sunk after I squeezed it out. 

When I squeezed it out, there was no stink, and no dirty water. Question is, I have it in QT in a 1 gallon tank. The water from the pet store went in, and I and topped it off with dirty tank water from a water change I just did. Anything else I need to do? How long do you recommend QT? A week? Or more?


----------



## fishman12 (Sep 1, 2010)

A week at least, more is best.

*pssst* (some people are going to tell you that it is vying for world domination)


----------



## fishcurl (Jul 14, 2011)

Only cos' it's true, fishman!

RackinRocky - you need to name your moss ball, dems the rules


----------



## RackinRocky (Feb 11, 2012)

Its been a few hours, and now the water is very cloudy. Should I put tap water in that has been treated with stress coat, or tap water along with tank water? (I just did a water change so don't have any dirty tank water now).


----------



## RackinRocky (Feb 11, 2012)

I did read that LONG thread (well, most of it) on moss balls. Hilarious! Not sure what to name it, but I'm thinking on it as I type.


----------



## fishman12 (Sep 1, 2010)

I would put in unconditioned water with the moss ball to kill any hitch- hikers.

But just for a few hours, then condition the water.


----------



## xjenuhfur (Jan 30, 2012)

fishman12 said:


> A week at least, more is best.
> 
> *pssst* (some people are going to tell you that it is vying for world domination)


It's true! Goblin and Gremlin are plotting right now!

But yeah, a week by itself to make sure no surprises. Squeeze it every once in awhile and change the water to tank water after half a week. At least that's what I did. And Gremlins not dead yet!


----------



## SlinkyInk (Dec 31, 2011)

I have baby moss balls, does it mean I have to name them, too? Two of them are size of peas, one the size of a marble and the other the size of one of those big gumballs you get out of the spiral machines.


----------



## xjenuhfur (Jan 30, 2012)

SlinkyInk said:


> I have baby moss balls, does it mean I have to name them, too? Two of them are size of peas, one the size of a marble and the other the size of one of those big gumballs you get out of the spiral machines.


Oh yes, 'tis procedure to name all the fuzzy balls!


----------



## RackinRocky (Feb 11, 2012)

Okay, into unconditioned water he goes for a few hours, then its some stress coat. Isn't Grover the green one? I was thinking of naming him that. Or maybe something a little more unique. . .


----------



## djembekah (Feb 13, 2012)

on sesame street, Grover is blue x3


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

That's a great price, my ping pong sized ball was $10 at PetCo.


----------



## Hopeseeker (Feb 6, 2012)

Oscar is the green one in the garbage can on Sesame Street...


----------



## BettaFishLuver (Feb 5, 2012)

I love the moss balls, I saw one at petsmart but sadly I only had $5 with me D: and I needed betta food anyways..


----------



## xjenuhfur (Jan 30, 2012)

I got mine at petsupermarket, it was 6 bucks.


----------



## RackinRocky (Feb 11, 2012)

Just occurred to me today that Grover is, in fact blue! How does Kermit sound? It thought it rather fitting. . . By the way, he hasn't escaped his 1 gallon cube in the middle of the night. Not yet anyway. LOL!


----------



## fishman12 (Sep 1, 2010)

Haha yeah.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

They're rather expensive at Petsmart.


----------



## grim (Feb 20, 2012)

I just bought two of them at a LFS today (3.5 Euros for both of them). For now I put them in a small 3 liter tank with normal tap water. One of them is vibrant green so I guess it's healthy. The other one has 2 or 3 spots where the algae are missing, and it's brown-ish too. Hope I can "revive" it, the conditions it was beeing kept it were horrid. Any advice on how I could treat them? (I've hear people mention salt).

Also, I know they become round because they keep rolling on the bottom of the tank. I have big gravel mixed with patches of sand in my big tank, I guess I can't look forward to nice looking round Marimos, can I? 

Later edit:
Interesting. The "dead" one is floating. I guess it's either "fake" or in terrible condition


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

dramaqueen said:


> They're rather expensive at Petsmart.


I paid $10 at PetCo and $8 at Petsmart. They are small, ping pong ball sized and hackysack sized.


----------

